# مشروع تصنيع المسامير



## شادى بدر الدين (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الإخوة الكرام :
أرجو الإفادة حول موضوع تصنيع المسامير :

ما هى الماكينات و العمليات الصناعية المستخدمة
ما هى المواد الخام المستخدمة
ما هى المواصفات التى يتم على أساسها شراء الماكينات , السرعة , معدل الإنتاج ,... ؟
فكرة عن أسعار الماكينات
الكلام عن المسامير الصغيرة للإستخدامات المنزلية ( مسامير خشابى - مسامير قلاووظ - ...)
أرجو المساعدة ممن لديه معلومات 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

3 مشاركات مواضيع بنفس السؤال
ماكينه للتقطيع و حديد خام جاهز او فرن واداة سحب
بعدين شوف المكنيكيه عشان يصمموها كامله


----------



## benshabean (4 يناير 2009)

*مشروع مسامير*



شادى بدر الدين قال:


> الإخوة الكرام :
> 
> أرجو الإفادة حول موضوع تصنيع المسامير :
> ما هى الماكينات و العمليات الصناعية المستخدمة
> ...


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اتمنى ان هذه المواقع ممكن ان تفيد حضرتك

http://www.chinafastener.info/en/index.aspx
و
http://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/cndawei/product-listjoqndUlcCEku/Nuts-Bolts-catalog-1.html
و
http://www.piercomponents.com/screw-manufacturer.asp
و
http://www.autobolts.com/
و
http://manufacturing-fabrication.globalspec.com/Industrial-Directory/screw_manufacture
و
http://www.engineersedge.com/manufacturing/screw-machine-review.htm
و
http://www.globalsources.com/manufacturers/Wood-Screw.html
و
http://www.springerlink.com/*******/u6047317r8464m4k/
و
http://www.supplierlist.com/wholesale-wood_screw-40970.htm


وشكرا


----------



## benshabean (7 يناير 2009)

الف الف شكر للاخ/ العزيز احمد الطيب وان شاء الله نرد الجميل 
اخوكم/عمراحمدالاهدل


----------



## م/شريف حامد (5 يناير 2011)

نفسي اعمل هذا المشروع


----------

